# Mexican Auto Insurance



## Mmerij (9 mo ago)

Hola! 
Any recommendations on companies for auto insurance. Moving to Baja this summer.
Thanks!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I have AXA for both my auto and my home. 
I purchased it through my bank (HSBC) and receive a discount and a slightly better policy.
It is somewhat convienent to be able to walk into the HSBC branch and have them interface with AXA when needed. For example - when I recently sold a car I let the girl at the bank branch cancel the policy for that car. 

When we were still living in the US we had AAA auto and home insurance.
When we planned our move to Mexico we purchased a Mexican policy through them (underwritten by maybe Lloyd's ?). But if I recall correctly, it was more like coverage up to the day we actually received our residency cards from INM. And the coverage for a year was only a few dollars more than coverage for a couple weeks. And there were no refunds for the unused portion.


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

I have Quálitas and have been very happy with them. I've been in 2 accidents (neither my fault 😅) and they've always been very responsive and professional. I pay just under $500 a year for a 3 year old small car.

I would look for a corporate office and work with an agent there.






Seguros para Autos y Motocicletas | Qualitas Compañía de Seguros


En Quálitas contratar tu seguro de auto o moto es fácil y rápido Asegura tu vehículo por este medio en tan solo 10 min.




www.qualitas.com.mx


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

LiamHidalgo said:


> I have Quálitas and have been very happy with them. I've been in 2 accidents (neither my fault 😅) and they've always been very responsive and professional. I pay just under $500 a year for a 3 year old small car.
> 
> I would look for a corporate office and work with an agent there.
> 
> ...


I believe it was Qualitas - but I could be mistaken - at one point my wife had a fender bender with a taxi. It barely scratched her car, but the taxi had some damage. The insurance company paid for the damage to the taxi. When it came time to renew the policy we wanted to switch companies - and our company (again I think it was Qualitas) made it very very difficult to cancel our policy. It was like - we paid a claim for you - you cannot cancel your policy....

Edit : We must have very different cars - or very different policies. I'm paying nearly 12,000 pesos for a 5 year old SUV.


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> ...When it came time to renew the policy we wanted to switch companies - and our company (again I think it was Qualitas) made it very very difficult to cancel our policy. It was like - we paid a claim for you - you cannot cancel your policy...


You couldn't just choose a new company, pay them, and not pay the other?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

LiamHidalgo said:


> You couldn't just choose a new company, pay them, and not pay the other?


To be honest - I don't remember the details - it has been at least 6 years or so - but it was likely charged directly to our credit card (as is my insurance with AXA today).


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

"I pay just under $500 a year for a 3 year old small car."

Was that dollars or pesos ?


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> ...We must have very different cars - or very different policies. I'm paying nearly 12,000 pesos for a 5 year old SUV.


Cost of living may be part of the difference. I paid just over $500 a year last year in a moderate cost-of-living state, and now just under $500 a year in a lower cost-of-living state this year.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

LiamHidalgo said:


> Cost of living may be part of the difference. I paid just over $500 a year last year in a moderate cost-of-living state, and now just under $500 a year in a lower cost-of-living state this year.


Actually - my auto insurance is one thing which keeps getting cheaper each year. I guess that is because they would pay me less and less if I were to total my car.


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> "I pay just under $500 a year for a 3 year old small car."
> 
> Was that dollars or pesos ?


US dollars, or about $9,500 MXN.


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> Actually - my auto insurance is one thing which keeps getting cheaper each year. I guess that is because they would pay me less and less if I were to total my car.


😆, yes, it might just be that my car's a year older.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

LiamHidalgo said:


> US dollars, or about $9,500 MXN.


Well there isn't _that_ much difference between 12,000 pesos and 9,500 pesos. And I currently live in the high-rent district....


----------

